# Floating plants



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I've always kept plastic plants in my tanks for years and only after reading what you guys say about how floating plants shade off the light and give the tank a more nature look, I would like to buy some.

Are they hard to keep and what sort of lighting do I need because my P don't like bright light.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

you need about 2wpg and you have to dose ferts into the water colum, other than that most floating plants are easy as long as you get ones that will survive the temp you keep your tank at. just check out what floating plants you want then check if they are compatible with your temps.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

spree_rider said:


> you need about 2wpg and you have to dose ferts into the water colum, other than that most floating plants are easy as long as you get ones that will survive the temp you keep your tank at. just check out what floating plants you want then check if they are compatible with your temps.
> [snapback]1136209[/snapback]​


Thanks, I didn't think about temperature issues.

Nice one


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah man their easy to keep, and grow like mad, and i barely did enyhtign and i dont even have that much lighting and i jsut used soem ferts, soon im sure ul be more worried about scooping net fulls of the stuff out







good luck


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

myles said:


> yeah man their easy to keep, and grow like mad, and i barely did enyhtign and i dont even have that much lighting and i jsut used soem ferts, soon im sure ul be more worried about scooping net fulls of the stuff out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Piranha Kid (Jun 15, 2005)

Whall Banner said:


> I've always kept plastic plants in my tanks for years and only after reading what you guys say about how floating plants shade off the light and give the tank a more nature look, I would like to buy some.
> 
> Are they hard to keep and what sort of lighting do I need because my P don't like bright light.
> [snapback]1135570[/snapback]​


Try some water sprite my good man, they give excellent shading for your light and look cool to, don't get too many though or they might take over your tank









Big up MStiers for the info.

Piranha-Fury Forums > Piranha Hobby > Aquatic Plants - January 2004


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

if they do start to take over, can you just trim them? or if they get to deep trim underneath as well? or will this kill the plant.

what would be a good kind for 82 degree water, 2 florescent bulbs half wrapped in duct tape? 4 feet long


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

try the water sprite (Ceratopteris)
if they take over you just throw out what you don't need anymore. pretty easy


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

thankyou, a couple people have suggested those.


----------

